# Neuer Perso, doch wozu eigentlich?



## WhackShit007 (26. August 2010)

Am 1. November 2010 wird der neue Personalausweis im Scheckkartenformat für circa 29,00- Euro den bisherigen Personalausweis ablösen. Trotz angepriesener Funktionen(Online-Registrierung, An Automaten ausweisen, "Zugang mit Pseudonym", Online unterschreiben, Altersbestätigung u.a. auch beim Erwerb von Spielen, Automatisches Ausfüllen von Formularen, Online-Behördengänge, Zutrittskontrollen)  können sich nicht alle über diesen Schritt des Innenministeriums freuen. Wie den angegebenen Gründen zu entnehmen macht sich dass Innenministerium wohl zuallererst Sorgen um unsere Sicherheit. Onlinebetrügereien, Fälschungen und Identitätsdiebstahl sollen bald der Vergangenheit angehören. Diverse Onlinedienste sollen demnächst den E-Perso unterstützen. Sogar Autos sollen sich bald mit dem praktischen Utensil starten lassen doch hinterlässt der E-Perso auch ein Bewegungsprofil welches für Staat(Geheimdienste et cetera) sowie Hacker nachvollziehbar sein kann. Dank biometrischer Daten ist somit zweifelsfrei festzustellen wann, wer, was, macht. 

Wenn sich Person X zum Beispiel morgens eine Fahrkarte für den Bus kauft um dann in die Innenstadt zu fahren. Dort von Überwachungskameras ausgespäht wird welche die biometrischen Daten des Gesichts mit den Daten auf dem RFID-Chip des Dokuments vergleichen können, um dann anschließend beispielsweise in eine Diskothek zu gehen bei der Sie am Eingang ihr Alter nachweisen müssen, so kann nun also aus allen drei Datensätzen klar ihr Tagesablauf rekonstruiert werden. 

Dass Geheimdienste oder Andere diese Funktionen auch tatsächlich nutzen werden, möchte ich nicht unterstellen. Die technischen Möglichkeiten sind jedoch gegeben. In offiziellen Stellungnahmen wird explizit darauf hingewiesen dass dies nicht geschieht, doch: Stellen Sie sich beispielsweise vor ein erneuter "Terroranschlag" wie der am 11. September wird durchgeführt und eine neue "Sicherheits"-Gesetzes Welle rollt über die USA und Verbündete! Ein einmaliges Zugeständnis muss dann nicht mehr unbedingt verbindlich sein.

Desweiteren hat der Chaos Computer Club festgestellt dass der Hauptgrund für das neue Dokument nicht zweifelsfrei gegeben ist. Er ist nicht sicher! Mit relativ wenig aufwand ließ sich über das Lesegerät Zugang zu sensiblen Daten verschaffen. Der CCC attestiert dem E-Perso also Versagen auf dem Gebiet welches sein eigentlicher Vorteil gegenüber dem alten Personalausweis sein sollte. In einer Stellungnahme hielt Innenminister De Maiziere vor dass die Schwachstelle beim Lesegerät und nicht beim Dokument selbst liege. Dies sei wohl vergleichsweise immernoch sicherer als so manch andere ID-Systeme. Wer dem neuen Ausweisdokument dennoch nichts abgewinnen kann der kann sich auch weiterhin mit dem Reisepass ausweisen.

persönliches Kommentar:
Man darf sich nun also fragen wozu der Staat in seiner aktuellen Lage (massive Schulden und anhaltende Wirtschafts/Finanz-Krise) ausgerechnet solche "Spielereien" hervorbringt anstatt dass Geld zu sparen oder für wichtigere Zwecke zu verwenden.

Quellen:
http://www.personalausweisportal.de...DE/PersonalausweisbroschuereA6.html?nn=830452,
http://www.heise.de/security/meldun...defizite-bei-Lesegeraeten-Update-1064338.html,
siehe auch:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-SO_6lP8vo
​


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. August 2010)

Leg den Perso in die Mikrowelle, dann geht der Chip kaputt und der Perso ist trotzdem noch gültig


----------



## rabe08 (26. August 2010)

Du darfst nie vergessen: Solch Projekte sind immer auch Wirtschaftsförderung. Je nachdem welcher Abgeordnete welche Firma in seinem Wahlkreis sitzen hat, werden die Interessen gesetzt.

Anderes aktuelles Beispiel: Gutenbergs Bundeswehrreform - seit Jahrzehnten überfällig. Meine Meinung - als ehemaliger Zetti - ist, dass 80.000 Mann genug sind, davon 1/3 jederzeit einsatzfähig. Zivile Verwaltung von 120.000 noch eindampfen auf 20.000 (inkl. zivile Techniker für Wartung etc.pp.). Gutenberg will jetzt ja auf 160.000 Mann gehen, von der Zivilverwaltung habe ich in dem Zusammenhang noch nicht gehört. Niemand sollte glauben, dass es den Kritikern um die Sache geht. Die wollen nur die Standorte in ihren Wahlbezirken/Bundesländern erhalten.

Sinn und Verstand - vielleicht sogar Sachverstand - haben in der Politik nichts verloren. Es geht nur darum, die eigene Position zu erhalten oder sogar zu verbessern.


----------



## KrHome (26. August 2010)

WhackShit007 schrieb:


> persönliches Kommentar:
> Man darf sich nun also fragen wozu der Staat in seiner aktuellen Lage (massive Schulden und anhaltende Wirtschafts/Finanz-Krise) ausgerechnet solche "Spielereien" hervorbringt anstatt dass Geld zu sparen oder für wichtigere Zwecke zu verwenden.


Andere Staaten schauen sich die Technik bei uns an, da Deutschland bei sowas mal wieder führend ist und werden sie evtl. lizenzieren.



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Leg den Perso in die Mikrowelle, dann geht der Chip kaputt und der Perso ist trotzdem noch gültig


Gibt allerdings ein schönes Brandloch an der Stelle es Chips.


----------



## poiu (26. August 2010)

Es gibt auch eine PlusMinus  Sendung zur Sicherheit äh Unsicherheit^^

DasErste.de - Plusminus - Personalausweis (24.08.2010)


----------



## Axel_Foly (26. August 2010)

will ich nicht, brauch ich nicht ...  mein chip im reisepass is auch schon hinüber ... haben zumindest mal ein paar zöllner behauptet die den auslesen wollten und das stört mich nicht im geringsten


----------



## HomeboyST (26. August 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Leg den Perso in die Mikrowelle, dann geht der Chip kaputt und der Perso ist trotzdem noch gültig



Das Problem daran wird in ein paar Jahren aber sein wenn du das machst, 
wirst du Ihn nicht mehr verwenden können. ( Darauf wollen ja die Politiker ( New World Order )  hinaus )   Komplette Kontrolle. 

D.h. Keine Discobesuche, kein Autofahren, kein Einkaufe, Kein Geld mehr nichts... 

Das ist das schlimme an der Sache. 

Und jetzt stellt euch mal vor, andere "Institutionen" schalten deinen Chip einfach ab. 

Ist gleich zusetzten als wenn du gar nicht mehr existierst.


----------



## Lelwani (26. August 2010)

bessere überwachung lässt grüßen... und das immer in schön "kleinen" schritten damit es dem gemeinen volk auch ja nicht auffällt...


----------



## DaStash (26. August 2010)

WhackShit007 schrieb:


> Am 1. November 2010 wird der neue Personalausweis im Scheckkartenformat für circa 29,00- Euro den bisherigen Personalausweis ablösen. Trotz angepriesener Funktionen(Online-Registrierung, An Automaten ausweisen, "Zugang mit Pseudonym", Online unterschreiben, Altersbestätigung u.a. auch beim Erwerb von Spielen, Automatisches Ausfüllen von Formularen, Online-Behördengänge, Zutrittskontrollen)  können sich nicht alle über diesen Schritt des Innenministeriums freuen. Wie den angegebenen Gründen zu entnehmen macht sich dass Innenministerium wohl zuallererst Sorgen um unsere Sicherheit. Onlinebetrügereien, Fälschungen und Identitätsdiebstahl sollen bald der Vergangenheit angehören. Diverse Onlinedienste sollen demnächst den E-Perso unterstützen. Sogar Autos sollen sich bald mit dem praktischen Utensil starten lassen doch hinterlässt der E-Perso auch ein Bewegungsprofil welches für Staat(Geheimdienste et cetera) sowie Hacker nachvollziehbar sein kann. Dank biometrischer Daten ist somit zweifelsfrei festzustellen wann, wer, was, macht.
> 
> Wenn sich Person X zum Beispiel morgens eine Fahrkarte für den Bus kauft um dann in die Innenstadt zu fahren. Dort von Überwachungskameras ausgespäht wird welche die biometrischen Daten des Gesichts mit den Daten auf dem RFID-Chip des Dokuments vergleichen können, um dann anschließend beispielsweise in eine Diskothek zu gehen bei der Sie am Eingang ihr Alter nachweisen müssen, so kann nun also aus allen drei Datensätzen klar ihr Tagesablauf rekonstruiert werden.
> 
> ...


Ich habe mal gelesen, dass man den Ausweis  ein, zwei Sekunden in die Mikrowelle legen soll, so dass nur der chip kaputt geht. Das tolle an der Methode ist, dass der Ausweis nach wie vor gültig ist, wie ausgewiesen, aber der Chip inaktiv ist. Ich garantiere aber für nichts! 

Ansonsten bin ich so lange gegen diesen Ausweis, bis man 100%ig garantieren kann das a) meine Daten nicht von Unbefigten abgegriffen werden können oder b) eben es ausgeschlossen wird, egal welche Situation eintritt, dass diese Daten für andere, als die angegebenen Zwecke genutzt werden können und dürfen.

MfG


----------



## Hugo78 (26. August 2010)

Ich hab mir grad noch einen alten Perso für 8,-€ geholt.
Den feuchten RFID Traum darf unsere Elite erstmal ohne mich träumen.


----------



## Verwalter (26. August 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir grad noch einen alten Perso für 8,-€ geholt.
> Den feuchten RFID Traum darf unsere Elite erstmal ohne mich träumen.



Juup, das werd ich auch noch bis November machen. Von mir sehen die erstmal keine 30 Taler. 
Einen Gruß an dieser Stelle noch an unsere Bilderberger. Wir lassen uns nicht versklaven!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fa-20nYhijc&feature=player_embedded

*ENDGAME [deutsche Version von infokrieg.tv]*


----------



## Freestyler808 (26. August 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir grad noch einen alten Perso für 8,-€ geholt.
> Den feuchten RFID Traum darf unsere Elite erstmal ohne mich träumen.




richtig so

kann ich nur jedem raten bis November


----------



## FloW^^ (26. August 2010)

Der neue Perso is übrigens schon geknackt.
Man kann alle Daten incl. der sechsstelligen PIN auslesen.

D.H. das ganze Geld für die Entwicklung dieses "tollen" neuen RFID-Ausweises ist futsch.

Stellt euch mal vor, ich laufe mit Richtantenne durch die Stadt und lese hunterte dieser RFID-Ausweise aus.
Dann knacke ich den einfachen sechstelligen Zahlencode, der zur Verschlüsselung dient, und kann mich anschließend überall auf fremden Namen anmelden und beispielsweise Sachen bestellen oder Verträge abschließen.

Brave new world!


PS: Mein Ausweis wird dann in Zukunft sowieso erstmal 1 Sekunde Mikrowelle überstehen müssen, bevor ich ihn benutze.


----------



## Luckysh0t (26. August 2010)

oder man liegt sich kurz mal in nen ct xd   aber wenn man des eh grad machen muss den perso in der tasche lassen und gut ^^ 

btt

da müsste sich doch der schäuble freuen wie ein kind zu  weihnachten  weil das ist ja quasi ne art der dreisteren vorratsdatenspeicherung 


hat man ab november die wahl welcher perso oder nur noch den ?


----------



## poiu (26. August 2010)

> Stellt euch mal vor, ich laufe mit Richtantenne durch die Stadt und lese hunterte dieser RFID-Ausweise aus.
> Dann knacke ich den einfachen sechstelligen Zahlencode, der zur Verschlüsselung dient, und kann mich anschließend überall auf fremden Namen anmelden und beispielsweise Sachen bestellen oder Verträge abschließen.



Und wer haftet dafür, nicht der Hersteller und auch nicht die verantwortlichen in der Regierung^^ 
Nein der Bürger, aber ey der ist auch 100% selbst schuld, hat die Pappnasen gewählt


----------



## WhackShit007 (26. August 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> Und wer haftet dafür, nicht der Hersteller und auch nicht die verantwortlichen in der Regierung^^
> Nein der Bürger, aber ey der ist auch 100% selbst schuld, hat die Pappnasen gewählt



ich finde ja das geilste ist die argumentationsweise von maiziere. "ja es gibt ja immernoch die kulanz bei betrugsfällen". was? es ist also kulanz(entgegenkommen) wenn ich betrugsopfer werde und nichts  dafür zahlen muss. also kein gesetzlicher rückhalt in solchen fällen! und dass nochmal zum thema: "sicherheit".


----------



## poiu (26. August 2010)

joop das meinte ich auch, dort sind die systeme genauso veraltet und man bekommt "Kulanz"

Das wird durchgepeitscht auch wenn es fehlerhaft ist, ideal wäre wenn paar Politiker mit ihrem neuen Perso  gleich zum Anfang auf die Nase fallen würden, dann würde wohl schneller nachgebessert werden XD


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. August 2010)

KrHome schrieb:


> Gibt allerdings ein schönes Brandloch an der Stelle es Chips.



Du sollst ihn ja nicht 2 minuten da drin lassen  

ein paar Sek reichen völlig, da entsteht kein Brandloch


----------



## lol2k (26. August 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich so lange gegen diesen Ausweis, bis man 100%ig garantieren kann das a) meine Daten nicht von Unbefigten abgegriffen werden können oder b) eben es ausgeschlossen wird, egal welche Situation eintritt, dass diese Daten für andere, als die angegebenen Zwecke genutzt werden können und dürfen.



100% gibt es nicht - nichmal das Pentagon oder die Nasa schaffen das! 

Ich werde mir ebenfalls im Oktober einen neuen Perso gönnen - man wird zwar nicht drum rum kommen die nächsten Jahrzehnte- die Entwicklung geht eben in Richtung Chips -sogar im Körper! Dennoch kann man ja drauf hoffen, das binnen 2 Legislaturperioden ein paar Politiker die Interessen des Volkes vertreten und den Schmarn wieder abschaffen! (Hat mit der Vorratsdatenspeicherung auch geklappt )


----------



## KrHome (26. August 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Du sollst ihn ja nicht 2 minuten da drin lassen
> 
> ein paar Sek reichen völlig, da entsteht kein Brandloch



Quelle
_Ein RFID-Etikett wird durch Mikrowellen tatsächlich zerstört. *Einige Millisekunden bei wenig Watt reichen schon für eine kräftige blaue Flamme*. Es ist aber recht wahrscheinlich, dass nicht nur der Chip in Flammen aufgeht sondern alles, was in seiner Nähe ist. Die Verpackung oder das Produkt, an dem der Chip angebracht oder eingelegt ist, werden ebenso leicht ruiniert, und auch der Mikrowellenherd kann nachher mit Metall- und Plastikdämpfen verunreinigt worden sein._

Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich es nicht selbst getestet habe. Mein Perso gilt zum Glück noch bis 2018. 

Ich habe vorhin mit einem Mitarbeiter unserer Stadtverwaltung gesprochen. Denen wird auch übel, wenn sie an November denken. Der Bürokratieaufwand wird deutlich steigen.

Beispiel 1: Bei Beantragung des Ausweises gibt es ein Informationsgespräch über PIN, PUK usw. bei welchem der Antragsteller mehrere Formulare unterschreiben muss. Beanschlagte Zeit dafür für einen Nicht-Juristen und Nicht-Technik Freak: 20-30 Miunten (pro Person!). 

Beispiel 2: Umzug eines Ausweisinhabers in eine andere Stadt. Der Transfer der Ausweisdaten (hinterlegtes Codewort des Inhabers) von der Einwohnerbehörde der einen Stadt zur anderen Stadt ist aufgrund der Datenschutzbestimmungen sehr umständlich und zeitaufwändig.

Btw. Dass die Daten auf dem Ausweis nicht sicher sind, wissen die Leute beim Einwohnermeldeamt auch.


----------



## Jakob (26. August 2010)

Juhu jetzt kann ich mir endlich ganz einfach eine neue Identität schreiben.


----------



## KILLTHIS (26. August 2010)

Na tolle Suppe. Sowas ist mal wieder halbgar aber hauptsache "Deutschland hat", gelle?
Mich können die Politiker an die Füße fassen, mein Perso gilt noch bis 2016 und das werde ich auch ausnutzen.


----------



## PontifexM (26. August 2010)

Axel_Foly schrieb:


> will ich nicht, brauch ich nicht ...  mein chip im reisepass is auch schon hinüber ... haben zumindest mal ein paar zöllner behauptet die den auslesen wollten und das stört mich nicht im geringsten


und mich stört es nicht das mein ausweis schon seit april abgelaufen ist 
und mir eben so ein mistding neu erwerben "darf" ....was ich nicht einsehe.
für das geld tank ich mein ollen bock lieber mal wieder voll.


----------



## MG42 (27. August 2010)

Einfach mal keinen Perso mehr beantragen wenn er abgelaufen ist...
Das dumme ist, dass man sisch keinen 'Ersatzperso' zulegen kann, weil sozusagen der Ausweis ortbar gemacht worden ist. Aber zum Glück geht mein Perso leideer nur bis 2016...
Dann nochmal ein paar Monate bis Jahre warten bis ich wieder einen neuen Beantrage.


----------



## PontifexM (27. August 2010)

beantragt ? ich wurde drauf hingewiesen


----------



## Zanza (27. August 2010)

meiner ist 08.2009 abgelaufen und das ist mir sowas von


----------



## PontifexM (27. August 2010)

korrekt ,scheiss auf den gläsernen menschen


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. August 2010)

Lelwani schrieb:


> bessere überwachung lässt grüßen... und das immer in schön "kleinen" schritten damit es dem gemeinen volk auch ja nicht auffällt...


Zum einen, und zum anderen unnötge Geldmacherrei


----------



## EL Ultra (27. August 2010)

schöne news echt interessant wir kommen der vollkommenen datenübertrsgung und absicherung ( da gabs glaub ich auch ein bestimmtes wort fürt fällt mir nur nicht ein) immer nähher bald werden wir sogar beim f***** aufgezeichnet bzw. nachweisbar

ich bin da kein Fan von dem aber wer hat uns normale arbeitende leute gefragt wahrscheinlich machen die es auch nur wegen dem wirtschaftsaufschwung wie sie sich damit selber busten werden die politiker erst später merken und dann rumheulen 

aber n1 news 
danke dafür

award würdig


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (27. August 2010)

KrHome schrieb:


> Quelle
> _Ein RFID-Etikett wird durch Mikrowellen tatsächlich zerstört. *Einige Millisekunden bei wenig Watt reichen schon für eine kräftige blaue Flamme*. Es ist aber recht wahrscheinlich, dass nicht nur der Chip in Flammen aufgeht sondern alles, was in seiner Nähe ist. Die Verpackung oder das Produkt, an dem der Chip angebracht oder eingelegt ist, werden ebenso leicht ruiniert, und auch der Mikrowellenherd kann nachher mit Metall- und Plastikdämpfen verunreinigt worden sein._
> 
> Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich es nicht selbst getestet habe. Mein Perso gilt zum Glück noch bis 2018.
> ...



Man könnte den Perso doch einfach in Eis einfrieren bevor man das macht.
Die Mikrowellen kämen durch das Eis hindurch und würden die Daten vernichten, aber nicht das ganze Ding in Flammen aufgehen lassen. ^^

Gibt es eigentlich Pläne, die Fingerabdrücke da mit draufzubringen? Dann würde ich mich aber verweigern oder kurz vor der Abgabe meine Fingerkuppen mal kurz über eine Kerze halten.

Allerdings wurde ich noch nie nach dem Perso gefragt, evtl lass ich meinen einfach ablaufen und hol nie wieder einen.  Oder ich lass den neuen immer zu Hause liegen.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (27. August 2010)

Ist ja schon lange bekannt. Hab mich da eigentlich schon genug drüber aufgeregt. Hab mir dieses jahr erst einen neuen (alten) Perso machen lassen und hab jetzt erstmal für 10 Jahre meine Ruhe... mal sehen was dann kommt. Vllt. ein Chip in der Kopfhaut, der auch gleich noch Hirnwellen ausliest die der Staat dann nach terroristischen Gedankengut durchsuchen kann.


----------



## nyso (27. August 2010)

Nur mal nebenbei an alle, deren Perso abgelaufen ist.

Das wird teuer! Es ist nämlich eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, die min 20€ kostet.
Bei mir warens für 6 Monate gut 50€.


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. August 2010)

Komisch, ich mußte für meinen abgelaufenen Perso nix zusätzlich bezahlen. Liegt aber wohl eher am Sachbearbeiter.


----------



## PontifexM (27. August 2010)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Ist ja schon lange bekannt. Hab mich da eigentlich schon genug drüber aufgeregt. Hab mir dieses jahr erst einen neuen (alten) Perso machen lassen und hab jetzt erstmal für 10 Jahre meine Ruhe... mal sehen was dann kommt. Vllt. ein Chip in der Kopfhaut, der auch gleich noch Hirnwellen ausliest die der Staat dann nach terroristischen Gedankengut durchsuchen kann.


es gab idioten die sich ein chip nur für eine "in" disco inplantieren haben lassen..... und das ist schon mehre jahre her.
was soll man da noch sagen ???


----------



## WhackShit007 (27. August 2010)

EL Ultra schrieb:


> schöne news echt interessant wir kommen der vollkommenen datenübertrsgung und absicherung ( da gabs glaub ich auch ein bestimmtes wort fürt fällt mir nur nicht ein) immer nähher bald werden wir sogar beim f***** aufgezeichnet bzw. nachweisbar
> 
> ich bin da kein Fan von dem aber wer hat uns normale arbeitende leute gefragt wahrscheinlich machen die es auch nur wegen dem wirtschaftsaufschwung wie sie sich damit selber busten werden die politiker erst später merken und dann rumheulen
> 
> ...



vielen dank! 



> Man könnte den Perso doch einfach in Eis einfrieren bevor man das macht.
> Die Mikrowellen kämen durch das Eis hindurch und würden die Daten  vernichten, aber nicht das ganze Ding in Flammen aufgehen lassen. ^^
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich Pläne, die Fingerabdrücke da mit draufzubringen? Dann  würde ich mich aber verweigern oder kurz vor der Abgabe meine  Fingerkuppen mal kurz über eine Kerze halten.
> ...



ich hab auch schon eifrig nach tutorial videos auf youtube gesucht, wie man nun am besten diesen chip ausschaltet. leider noch nix gefunden (perso´s ja so auch noch nicht offiziell aufm markt). hoffe es wird sich da ne ansonsten unbedenkliche methode etablieren.


----------



## Pyroplan (27. August 2010)

an alle deren ausweis abgelaufen ist: warum zur hölle holt ihr auch keinen neuen? 
GERADE JETZT, wo man noch den alten bekommt der dann noch einige jahre gültig ist. 
ab november kommen die dann ganz bestimmt an und dann heißt es neuen ausweis, und dann dürft ihr den neuen bekommen  noch ist das gar kein thema.. die geben meist eh nur den alten noch, solang es geht, oder sie fragen einen.

naja und bis man wieder nen neuen brauch, ist das teil entweder (hoffentlich) sicher, oder er wurde wieder abgeschafft, was ich eher glaube.

die ganze überwachung am flughafen ist eh sinnlos, auch wegen körperscannern. explosives material bekommt man trotzdem ganz leicht an board -.-* 
das dient nur dem placebo effekt.. hauptsache man FÜHLT sich sicher, auch wenn man es gar nicht ist. denn solange alles sicher und gut zu sein scheint, meckert keiner rum und alle sind brav und zahlen


----------



## EL Ultra (27. August 2010)

vllt wäre dann auch ein neuer trend gesetzt pimp my Perso das mit der Micro ist der erste schritt schön das wir unser aller MTV programm vorher sehen können

ich find es trotzdem beschissen und werde 100% versuchen diese "hinterhergehung/überwachung" zu entgehen so gut es geht.

auch wenn das extrem schwierig wird

einfach nicht ausm haus wäre der erste schritt
und wenn das so weiter geht werden viele städte einfach leer bleiben weil sich keiner mehr raus traut

stell dir mal vor du fährst auf der autobahn und jeder weiss du warst zu schnell und darfst sofort für blechen wenn du nachhause kommst (ich mein mir is egal hab keinen lappen und kein auto wozu auch) und dasss geht alles bei alltäglichen dingern weiter z.b. bei rot über die ampel wenn kein schwein an der kreuzung steht und sowas willkommen bei der vollkommenen überwachung, ich finde es nicht toll und sollte hier ein einziger beamter sein der das behauptet von wegen sicherheit wenn dieser mal richtig nachdenkt kann es schnell möglich sein das gerade er seinen job los ist, obwohl wenn ich mir das überlege könnte sogar im endeffekt die ganze überwachungskiste mehr jobs einbringen (sicherheitsdienst/überwchung und auswertung) wie vernichten (beamte; in richtung Polizei aufklärung von... iat ja fast alles aufgezeichnet)

heikles thema echt heftig
welche partei ist schuld die wird nicht wieder gewählt nicht das ich vorhabe das perfekte verbrechen zu verüben wo zu auch natürlich würde es auch extrem hilfreich sein aber das ist wirklich ein Thema das wahrscheinlich irgendwie gegen unsere Grundrechte verstößt oder täusch ich mich da?
allein schon damit ich spät nachtsauf dem weg nachhause bin von arbeit oder party mit auto oder rad oder zu fuß und kein mensch auf der straße ist über rot gehen kann ohne das ich schlechtes gewissen haben muss weil ein kleines kind es gesehen hat und deswegen 20€ oder 50€ zahlen muss wenn ich daheim bin finde ich es extrems be********

fragt euch selbst


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. August 2010)

Pyroplan schrieb:


> die ganze überwachung am flughafen ist eh sinnlos, auch wegen körperscannern. explosives material bekommt man trotzdem ganz leicht an board -.-*
> das dient nur dem placebo effekt..



So so dann flieg mal nach den USA oder GB, dann denkst du … warum ziehen die mich eigentlich nicht gleich nackt aus und untersuchen mich zusätzlich noch rektal.


----------



## nyso (27. August 2010)

Sollte es nicht reichen, den RFID Chip starken Magnetfeldern auszusetzen? Zumindest EC-Karten zerstört das ja.

Sind die Temperatursicher? Wenn nicht reicht doch evtl. ein Bad in heißem Wasser. Dem Rest des Persos sollte das nichts machen, ist ja laminiert. Aber der Chip dürfte kochen

Edit: Das hier klingt ganz interessant

_Wir grillen RFID-Etiketten, ja. Genau genommen handelt es sich um  RFID-Karten wie sie heute in Form von Studentenausweisen ausgeteilt  werden. Wir haben einen Fotoapparat so umgebaut, dass die Energie, die  normalerweise einen Lichtblitz erzeugt, über eine Antenne abgegeben  wird. Über Funk wird die Energie dann an den RFID-Chip übertragen, der  daran stirbt. Funkstrom sozusagen._
_Die Reichweite liegt leider unter 5 cm. Wir haben die Spannung, mit  der die Antenne betrieben wird, verdoppelt, aber das hat leider nicht so  viel gebracht._
http://www.cccmz.de/?p=192


Edit2: Und hier das Video zum selber bauen^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0vZigwn09I


----------



## AMDJunkie (27. August 2010)

Puh, Glück gehabt das ich mir noch jetzt den alte geholt hab. Wär villeicht flüssiger Stickstoff ne Idee?!


----------



## .Mac (27. August 2010)

AMDJunkie schrieb:


> Puh, Glück gehabt das ich mir noch jetzt den alte geholt hab. Wär villeicht flüssiger Stickstoff ne Idee?!


Würde denke ich den Rest auch gleich mit zerstören, Stickstoff ist da eine Ecke zu hoch. Man kann allerdings auch mal die Sonnenbank Methode probieren, vllt. wird der RFID Chip auch durch extrem hohe UV-Strahlung gebraten. 



lol2k schrieb:


> Dennoch kann man ja drauf  hoffen, das binnen 2 Legislaturperioden ein paar Politiker die  Interessen des Volkes vertreten und den Schmarn wieder abschaffen! (Hat  mit der Vorratsdatenspeicherung auch geklappt )



Aha, es waren also die Politiker die eine Verfassungsklage eingereicht haben?
Die Parteien hatten mit der Klage gegen die VDS kaum etwas am Hut, vllt. waren ein paar mitglieder unter den Nebenklägern, aber an sich hat keine einzige Partei groß gegen die VDS etwas unternommen.

Und die Frage ist ob der RFID-Chip Verfassungswidrig seien kann, was ich allerdings nicht glaube.


----------



## drakenbacken (27. August 2010)

Wirklich furchtbar an all den schönen neuen Sicherheitstechniken ist, daß sie im Ernst-/Tat-Fall gemeinhin als unwiderlegbar gelten. Dabei sind mE gerade mit Hilfe von RFID, DNA und Co. absolut perfekte Täuschungen möglich, sowohl von Täter- als auch von staatlicher Seite. Mit dem notwendigen Sachverstand können so perfekt falsche Spuren zu Unschuldigen gelegt werden, die niemand mehr zu bezweifeln wagt.

Für Straftäter ist das jetzt schon sehr interessant. Und da die Verbrecher technisch immer versierter werden, gehe ich davon aus, daß sie schon so manches Mal den Verdacht von sich selbst auf andere gelenkt haben.

Für den Staat wirds interessant, Spuren zu fälschen, wenn die innerstaatliche Stabilität weiter nachläßt. Dann lassen sich ggf. Leute, die sich öffentlich beschweren und auch noch gehört werden, leicht mit "absolut unwiderlegbaren" Beweisen einsperren, zumal sich anhand ihrer Bewegungsmuster auch passende Tatszenarien konstruieren lassen.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## KrHome (27. August 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Allerdings wurde ich noch nie nach dem Perso gefragt, evtl lass ich meinen einfach ablaufen und hol nie wieder einen.  Oder ich lass den neuen immer zu Hause liegen.


Letzteres dürfte die intelligenteste Strategie sein. Es gibt (entgegen der weit verbreiteten Meinung) keine Mitführungspflicht für den Perso. Wohl aber eine Besitzpflicht. Das heißt, wenn man garkeinen hat, kann das über die Jahre teuer werden, je nachdem wie oft man von der Polizei drauf angesprochen wird. 

Lässt man ihn hingegen immer zuhause liegen, ist das Ungünstigste was passieren kann, dass man mit den Beamten zur eigenen Wohnung fahren muss um ihn abzuholen. Dabei muss man die Polizei übrigens NICHT in die eigene Wohnung lassen (falls jemand um seine Sammlung Raubkopien fürchtet ). Die müssen so lange vor der Tür warten.

Für die RF-ID Studentenausweise gibt es bei uns im Foyer der Uni sogar für ein paar Euro Metallhüllen zu kaufen, die den Chip abschirmen. Wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit, wenn man das Ding nicht gleich kaputt machen möchte. 

Ich könnte mir nämlich durchaus vorstellen, dass man, wenn man mit einem kaputten kontrolliert wird, den neuen (zumindest anteilig) bezahlen muss. Ergo über die Jahre auch sehr teuer (das Ding kostet 28.80 Euro).


----------



## heArd (27. August 2010)

Ist es nicht verboten, den RFID-Chip zu zerstören? Denn eigentlich ist der Ausweis Besitz des Staates, auch wenn oft denkt, dass er einem gehört, weil man dafür zahlt.


----------



## KrHome (27. August 2010)

heArd schrieb:


> Ist es nicht verboten, den RFID-Chip zu zerstören? Denn eigentlich ist der Ausweis Besitz des Staates, auch wenn oft denkt, dass er einem gehört, weil man dafür zahlt.


Er ist Eigentum des Staats und wird dir zum Besitz ausgehändigt (juristisch ist Eigentum und Besitz nicht dasselbe). Die Zahlung bei Beantragung ist lediglich eine (Bearbeitungs-)Gebür, kein Kaufpreis.

Der Eigentümer kann grundsätzlich nach belieben mit der in seinem Eigentum stehenden Sache verfahren (903 BGB). Daraus kann man ableiten, dass es für den Bürger (nur Besitzer) nicht zulässig ist, den Personalausweis bspw. zu verpfänden oder ihn zu verändern (Dokumentenfälschung).


----------



## PontifexM (27. August 2010)

er ist eigentum des staates, und dafür musst du auch noch bezahlen... *hahaha*


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (27. August 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Sollte es nicht reichen, den RFID Chip starken Magnetfeldern auszusetzen? Zumindest EC-Karten zerstört das ja.
> 
> Sind die Temperatursicher? Wenn nicht reicht doch evtl. ein Bad in heißem Wasser. Dem Rest des Persos sollte das nichts machen, ist ja laminiert. Aber der Chip dürfte kochen
> 
> ...



Mal eine kleine Dystopie:
Man stelle sich vor, wir leben 40 Jahre in der Zukunft. Menschen haben für alle Dinge ihres Lebens ein und denselben RFID-Chip. Ohne ihn kann man kein Geld von der Bank holen, die eigene Haustür nicht betreten und evtl nichtmal den Kühlschrank öffnen (). Jetzt kommen Terroristen auf die Idee, eine Form von Strahlenquelle zu bauen, die RFIDs zerstört. Die könnten ganz gemütlich mit dem Teil im Kofferraum quer durch alle Städte fahren, das Ding immer schön auf die rechte Straßenseite halten und niemand würde etwas merken, bis dann plötzlich kein Auto mehr angeht, man keine Gebäude mehr betreten kann, das Bargeld (ebenso mit RFID ausgestattet) nicht mehr im Geschäft angenommen wird, usw.
Niemand weiß was los ist, während die Terroristen gemütlich eine Straße nach der anderen abfahren, Stadt für Stadt.


----------



## DaStash (27. August 2010)

KrHome schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir nämlich durchaus vorstellen, dass man, wenn man mit einem kaputten kontrolliert wird, den neuen (zumindest anteilig) bezahlen muss. Ergo über die Jahre auch sehr teuer (das Ding kostet 28.80 Euro).


Ich hatte mal gelesen das im Falle das der RFID chip kaputt sein sollte, das nichts an der Gültigkeit des Personalausweises ändert.  

MfG


----------



## heArd (27. August 2010)

KrHome schrieb:


> Er ist Eigentum des Staats und wird dir zum Besitz ausgehändigt (juristisch ist Eigentum und Besitz nicht dasselbe). Die Zahlung bei Beantragung ist lediglich eine (Bearbeitungs-)Gebür, kein Kaufpreis.
> 
> Der Eigentümer kann grundsätzlich nach belieben mit der in seinem Eigentum stehenden Sache verfahren (903 BGB). Daraus kann man ableiten, dass es für den Bürger (nur Besitzer) nicht zulässig ist, den Personalausweis bspw. zu verpfänden oder ihn zu verändern (Dokumentenfälschung).



Vielen Dank für die Information, KrHome. Arbeitest du in diesem Segment oder woher kennst du dich so gut damit aus?



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal gelesen das im Falle das der RFID  chip kaputt sein sollte, das nichts an der Gültigkeit des  Personalausweises ändert.
> 
> MfG


Da ist umso besser


----------



## KrHome (27. August 2010)

heArd schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Information, KrHome.


Kein Problem. 



> Arbeitest du in diesem Segment oder woher kennst du dich so gut damit aus?


Ja so kann man das sagen, aber ich schätze das würde man zur Not auch über wikipedia rausbekommen können.


----------



## Snake7 (27. August 2010)

KrHome schrieb:


> Letzteres dürfte die intelligenteste Strategie sein. Es gibt (entgegen der weit verbreiteten Meinung) keine Mitführungspflicht für den Perso. Wohl aber eine Besitzpflicht. Das heißt, wenn man garkeinen hat, kann das über die Jahre teuer werden, je nachdem wie oft man von der Polizei drauf angesprochen wird.



Aber du hast dich immer ausweisen zu können.
Und was ist da besser als der Perso.


----------



## PontifexM (27. August 2010)

na die bullen geben sich auch mit einer fahrerlaubniss zufrieden...je nach dem . . .


----------



## smaug1991 (27. August 2010)

Der Film Endgame ist ja wirklich klasse!!! Hab mir den gestern mal angeschaut und ist wirklich zu empfehlen.
Den sollte man in Schulen zeigen das die nächste Generation wenigstens weis was die Bilderberger vorhaben!
Kann jeden nur raten sich  so viel wie möglich "Verschwörungsdokus" anzuschauen und das Wissen mit den unwissenden zu teilen. NOCH können wir das frei tun.


----------



## KrHome (27. August 2010)

Snake7 schrieb:


> Aber du hast dich immer ausweisen zu können.
> Und was ist da besser als der Perso.


Es geht um eine simple Abwägung.

Renne ich täglich mit einem RF-ID Chip in der Tasche rum oder fahre ich gegebenenfalls mit der Polizei zu mir nach Hause um dort meinen Personalausweis vorzulegen?

Da ich keine Verbrechervisage habe und nicht der Typ Stressmacher bin, der dauernd von der Polizei angehalten und nach seinen Personalien gefragt wird, würde es in meinem Fall auf letzteres hinauslaufen.

Ansonsten: siehe Posting von PontifexM


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. August 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Leg den Perso in die Mikrowelle, dann geht der Chip kaputt und der Perso ist trotzdem noch gültig


^This.


So lange da weiter mein Name + Alter + ID draufsteht ist das ein gültiges Dokument das meine Identität belegt, den Chip brauche ich für de facto gar nix. 


Mein Perso läuft eh ab, ich werde auch als erste Aktion den Chip rösten, nen Funkchip im Pass braucht kein Mensch, ging bisher auch immer ohne. 



smaug1991 schrieb:


> Der Film Endgame ist ja wirklich klasse!!! Hab  mir den gestern mal angeschaut und ist wirklich zu empfehlen.
> Den sollte man in Schulen zeigen das die nächste Generation wenigstens weis was die Bilderberger vorhaben!
> Kann jeden nur raten sich  so viel wie möglich "Verschwörungsdokus"  anzuschauen und das Wissen mit den unwissenden zu teilen. NOCH können  wir das frei tun.


Du weisst schon dass das so mit DER Leitfilm der  Verschwörungstheoretiker ist, oder ?! Nix gegen gesunde Skepsis  gegenüber unseren Eliten, aber da ist doch einiges an hanebüchenem  Unsinn drin, verzapft von ein paar Fundis aus dem Amiland die am  liebsten jedwede Art von Staat abschaffen würden ...

Wir haben hier irgendwo im Forum diese Filme auch mal diskutiert, und sind zu  dem Ergebnis gekommen: Nett zu gucken, aber viel "meh" ..... wenn du  auf derartige Machwerke stehst kann ich dir noch den Film "Zeitgeist", von den selben Leuten,  empfehlen. = )


----------



## nyso (28. August 2010)

Dann guck mal "Kriegsversprechen", vllt. geht dir dann ein Lichtlein auf^^
"Todesstaub" soll auch sehr gut sein.


----------



## butter_milch (28. August 2010)

Wie siehts denn aus, wenn ich meinen jetzigen Perso "verliere" und neu beantrage, müsste dieser "alte" Perso doch noch ein paar Jahre gültig sein.


----------



## The One And Only Triple H (28. August 2010)

WhackShit007 schrieb:


> persönliches Kommentar:
> Man darf sich nun also fragen wozu der Staat in seiner aktuellen Lage (massive Schulden und anhaltende Wirtschafts/Finanz-Krise) ausgerechnet solche "Spielereien" hervorbringt anstatt dass Geld zu sparen oder für wichtigere Zwecke zu verwenden.​




Das habe ich mich am gestrigen Freitag auch schon gefragt.Da soll überall eingespart werden und dann lese ich heute im Rathaus das für diese Umstellung des neuen Persos die Passstelle 1 Tag zu hat weil die EDV angepasst werden muß.Was für ein finanzieller aufwand für Gesamtdeutschland.Müssen jetzt in jedem Rathaus die Computer erneuert werden? Au Backe was eine Geldverschwendung.Aber für so einen Horz hat unser Staat jederzeit die finanziellen Resourcen.

Und mit der Einführung des neuen Führerscheins den man jetzt alle 15 Jahre erneuern lassen muss ohne erneute Fahrprüfung soll die Kohle wohl wieder reingeholt werden,oder wie? Manche EU Richtlinien sind total bescheuert.

Ich bin froh,das mein Perso heute abgelaufen ist und ich noch den alten beantragen konnte.Der ist 10 Jahre gültig und ich muss mich in dieser Zeit nicht noch gläsener machen,wie es unser Staat schon für die nächsten Jahre voraus geplant hat.

Das Internet besitzt keine Anonymität mehr und das zieht immer weitere Kreise mit sich.Ich sehe schon den Humbug,den sich die Menschen mit den Daten des neuen Persos erlauben werden.Ich hoffe das der Aufschrei der Bevölkerung hier dann gehörig sein wird und das Ding ganz schnell wieder in den Tiefen verschwindet.Aber die hoffnung ist gering,denn wenn in Deutschland mal was eingeführt wurde,dann ist es meistens nie mehr geändert worden.

Rosige Zeiten für unsere Privatsphäre,aber viele wollen das nich sehen oder wahr haben.

Greetz!​


----------



## The One And Only Triple H (28. August 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mein Perso läuft eh ab, ich werde auch als erste Aktion den Chip rösten, nen Funkchip im Pass braucht kein Mensch, ging bisher auch immer ohne.



Hast du ein Handy? Da haste den Funkchip schon seit jahren bei dir,denn auch mit Handys kann man eine Person orten,dazu brauchts den neuen Perso also net.(Gott sei Dank kann man das Handy ausschalten gell?   )

Ich leide sicherlich nicht an Paranoia oder Verfolgungswahn,aber besorgnis macht sich bei mir schon manchmal breit.

Armes Deutschland,wo bleibt da noch Recht und Freiheit ?


----------



## mic-86 (28. August 2010)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Das Problem daran wird in ein paar Jahren aber sein wenn du das machst,
> wirst du Ihn nicht mehr verwenden können. ( Darauf wollen ja die Politiker ( New World Order )  hinaus )   Komplette Kontrolle.
> 
> D.h. Keine Discobesuche, kein Autofahren, kein Einkaufe, Kein Geld mehr nichts...
> ...



im endeffekt stehen wir sowieso schon alle unter deren kontrolle, das alles dient ja nur dazu das es auch so bleibt, und das ist nur ein kleiner teil der großen plans.
Alles Schall und Rauch: Freiheit ist Sklaverei und Sklaverei ist Freiheit
Alles Schall und Rauch: Der grosse Plan: Was sie mit uns vor haben
Zeitgeist der Film - Complete - High Quality - Deutsch - German


----------



## takan (28. August 2010)

anti alles, die einzige möglichkeit um recht zu behalten, man hat geld und als staat darf man das nicht sparen, irgendwas muss ja gemacht werden anstatt als "faul" dargestellt zu werden. ein Volksvertreter vertritt nicht das volk, genau so wenig wie eine zitronenfalter zitronen faltet.


----------



## STSLeon (28. August 2010)

Alles egal, hauptsache der passt endlich in den Geldbeutel


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (28. August 2010)

The One And Only Triple H schrieb:


> Hast du ein Handy? Da haste den Funkchip schon seit jahren bei dir,denn auch mit Handys kann man eine Person orten,dazu brauchts den neuen Perso also net.(Gott sei Dank kann man das Handy ausschalten gell?   )
> 
> Ich leide sicherlich nicht an Paranoia oder Verfolgungswahn,aber besorgnis macht sich bei mir schon manchmal breit.
> 
> Armes Deutschland,wo bleibt da noch Recht und Freiheit ?


Da kann man als Aussenstehender aber maximal meine Mobilfunknummer "auslesen", der neue Drecksperso funkt ja meine halbe Lebensgeschichte auf Anfrage in die Landschaft. Aber sonst stimme ich dir zu, mein iPhone ist PÖSE!


----------



## Raeven (28. August 2010)

WhackShit007 schrieb:


> Wenn sich Person X zum Beispiel morgens eine Fahrkarte für den Bus kauft um dann in die Innenstadt zu fahren. Dort von Überwachungskameras ausgespäht wird welche die biometrischen Daten des Gesichts mit den Daten auf dem RFID-Chip des Dokuments vergleichen können, um dann anschließend beispielsweise in eine Diskothek zu gehen bei der Sie am Eingang ihr Alter nachweisen müssen, so kann nun also aus allen drei Datensätzen klar ihr Tagesablauf rekonstruiert werden.
> 
> Dass Geheimdienste oder Andere diese Funktionen auch tatsächlich nutzen werden, möchte ich nicht unterstellen. Die technischen Möglichkeiten sind jedoch gegeben. In offiziellen Stellungnahmen wird explizit darauf hingewiesen dass dies nicht geschieht, doch: Stellen Sie sich beispielsweise vor ein erneuter "Terroranschlag" wie der am 11. September wird durchgeführt und eine neue "Sicherheits"-Gesetzes Welle rollt über die USA und Verbündete! Ein einmaliges Zugeständnis muss dann nicht mehr unbedingt verbindlich sein.
> 
> ...


Worauf du Wetten kannst. Solche Gelegenheit lassen die sich nicht entgehn. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung. Volles Vertrauen in den Staat sollte man nicht haben und Papier ist ja geduldig. Siehe auch die ganze Sache mit den Bankdaten für die USA.


----------



## computertod (28. August 2010)

müsste man den Chip nicht auch irgendwie mit nem Schraubenzieher oder so heraushebeln können?
dann wäre er ja nicht direkt zerstört, sondern nur entfernt?


----------



## heArd (28. August 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> müsste man den Chip nicht auch irgendwie mit nem Schraubenzieher oder so heraushebeln können?
> dann wäre er ja nicht direkt zerstört, sondern nur entfernt?



Dürfte schwer werden, denn er ist im Perso integriert und "eingeschweist". Ich würds mit hohen Stromstärken und -spannungen probieren. Damit riskiert man nicht, dass der Perso in irgendeiner Weise zerstört wird und der RFID-Chip funktioniert trotzdem nicht mehr.


----------



## MARIIIO (28. August 2010)

Es mag vielleicht nicht legal sein, den RFID-Chip zu zerstören, aber es muss dir erstmal jemand nachweisen, dass auch du es warst, der ihn mutwillig zerstört hat


----------



## chiquita (29. August 2010)

Also einfach einen Faradayschen Käfig um den perso. und dann kann man nicht geortet werden  und der chip bleibt intakt wen man sich doch mal ausweisen muss xD


----------



## Cey (29. August 2010)

Das is so geil, die schreiben in der Broschüre, dass man auf dem Foto einen neutralen Gesichtsausdruck haben muss... und was macht die blonde Frau auf dem beispielbild: Lächeln xD


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. August 2010)

chiquita schrieb:


> Also einfach einen Faradayschen Käfig um den perso. und dann kann man nicht geortet werden  und der chip bleibt intakt wen man sich doch mal ausweisen muss xD



Ich glaube es wird nicht lange dauern bis die ersten "Schutzhüllen" aus Aluminium ausgeliefert werden 

Ich für meinen Teil werde im September noch einen alten holen gehn, meiner läuft eh Sommer 2011 ab - und dem RFID geh ich mal noch 5 Jahre aus dem Weg.


----------



## KennyKiller (29. August 2010)

Totale Kontrolle, der Staat weiß wo man ist, was man gerade macht, was man einkauft usw...  Das geht einfach zuweit, hoffe mal das wird sich nicht durchsetzen und in 2 Jahren werden die Scheißteile wieder abgeschafft


----------



## poiu (29. August 2010)

KennyKiller schrieb:


> hoffe mal das wird sich nicht durchsetzen und in 2 Jahren werden die Scheißteile wieder abgeschafft



Ja das passiert zusammen mit der Abschaffung von HARTZ IV, GEZ, GEMA und der Einführung vom Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen, Mindestlöhnen


----------



## computertod (29. August 2010)

ich überrede mal meinen Bruder, dass der sich noch nen alten Ausweis holt. der braucht ihn zwar erst nächstes Jahr, aber dann is er dem Chip schonmal ausm Weg gegangen^^
meiner gilt noch bis 2015.

würde mich aber irgendwie nicht wundern, wenn die so ne Umtauschpflicht machen würden, also wenn du noch nen "alten" ausweis hast, dass du den bis 2013 oder so umtauschen musst, auch wenn er noch länger gültig wäre^^


----------



## moe (29. August 2010)

juhuu, stasi 2.0 wir kommen! back to the roots!

die regierung wird sich schon noch wundern, irgendwann ist der punkt erreicht, an dem die "bürger" sich sowas nicht mehr gefallen lassen und diesen ganzen mist abschaffen, sei es gewaltsam, oder nicht. wobei ich nicht ausschließe, dass dieses überwachungsinstrument eventuell von bfg zurückgepfiffen wird, die bis lang ja doch nen recht guten job gemacht haben. ersteres würde mir aber doch besser gefallen. naja, die hoffnung stirbt immerhin zuletzt.

aber in großem und ganzen ist es doch nur reine geldmacherei, genauso wie mit dem neuen führerschein. keine tauglichkeitstests, keine wissensstandsabfrage was neue regeln/schilder betrifft, nur wieder cash hinlegen.
das passt zu dieser dilletantischen, naiven regierung; den banken milliarden (steuergelder wohlgemerkt) in den arsch blasen, die rentenkassen noch dafür plündern und dann den bürgern das geld wieder klauen. das passt zu euch, macht nur weiter so, mir uns kann mans ja machen.


btw: kann man die dinger nicht mit starker elektromagnetischer strahlung killen? so ne magnetspule kann sich ja jeder leicht selber bauen.

btw2: man kann sich die chips doch einfach von bekannten, die sowas können (gibts bestimmt auf jeder uni) löschen lassen, so dass nichts mehr drin steht, wenn man die möglichkeit hat. ist immer noch besser, als wenn falsche daten drin stehen und der "fehler" kann auch auf die ausstellungsbehörde geschoben werden.


----------



## ProNoob (31. August 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> Und wer haftet dafür, nicht der Hersteller und auch nicht die verantwortlichen in der Regierung^^
> Nein der Bürger, aber ey der ist auch 100% selbst schuld, hat die Pappnasen gewählt


du bist ja mal n ganz witziger... is ja nix anderes da egal wenn man wählt es sind immer Pappnasen drin und werden auch immer Pappnasen reinkommen ich mein wer wird schon freiwillig Politiker und studiert nochdazu n paar Semester Politik wenn man sich später daran sowieso nicht mehr hält... Demokratie... na kla Arschkriechen in die Ärsche der Wirtschaftsbosse/Lobbyisten auf gut Deutsch gesagt  

PS: Sry wegen der Ausdrucksweise...


----------



## DirtyOli (31. August 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Mal eine kleine Dystopie:
> Man stelle sich vor, wir leben 40 Jahre in der Zukunft. Menschen haben für alle Dinge ihres Lebens ein und denselben RFID-Chip. Ohne ihn kann man kein Geld von der Bank holen, die eigene Haustür nicht betreten und evtl nichtmal den Kühlschrank öffnen (). Jetzt kommen Terroristen auf die Idee, eine Form von Strahlenquelle zu bauen, die RFIDs zerstört. Die könnten ganz gemütlich mit dem Teil im Kofferraum quer durch alle Städte fahren, das Ding immer schön auf die rechte Straßenseite halten und niemand würde etwas merken, bis dann plötzlich kein Auto mehr angeht, man keine Gebäude mehr betreten kann, das Bargeld (ebenso mit RFID ausgestattet) nicht mehr im Geschäft angenommen wird, usw.
> Niemand weiß was los ist, während die Terroristen gemütlich eine Straße nach der anderen abfahren, Stadt für Stadt.




lol was soll uns das jetzt sagen? Stimmt rein gar nichts. Schau doch mal das würde auch so gehen:

"Man stelle sich vor, wir leben 40 Jahre in der Zukunft. Menschen haben  für alle Dinge ihres Lebens ein und denselben RFID-Chip. Ohne ihn kann  man kein Geld von der Bank holen, die eigene Haustür nicht betreten und  evtl nichtmal den Kühlschrank öffnen (). Jetzt kommen Terroristen auf die Idee, eine Form von Strahlenquelle zu bauen, die RFIDs in Nanoteilchen zerlegen welche wir dann einatmen und sterben."

usw.

Überleg doch mal  "in 40 jahren" kann sonst was möglich sein.(sicher ist allerdings das es in 40 sicher keine RFID chips mehr geben wird^^)
Das was du schreibst ist einfach nur eine Geschichte. Nach der Denkweise wie du sie hier benutzt kann ich dir zu wirklich jedem Gegenstand, Sache, Gedanken usw eine negative seite aufzeigen.

Gehen wir mal realistisch an deinen Gedanken. Ein Strahlenquelle Stark genug das du diese Chips auser Gefecht setzt. Gehen wir davon aus die Chips haben keine "Funkanlage, Empfänger", du sprichst da ja auch von Strahlung. Nun das auto in dem die Terroristen sitzen müsste in 40 Jahren ein sehr sehr gut erhaltener oldtimer sein komplett ohne elektronic. In 40 Jahren wird auch nahzu jeder Gegenstand(Türen, fenster, handys, herzschrittmacher, kühlschränke, Strassenlatternen uvm) elektronische bauteile haben, diese würden auch alle nicht funktionieren . 5 minuten fahrt und die Terroristen wären entlarft.

Allen in allem einfach keine echtes Argument gegen solch einen chip. 

Ich frage mich nur was ist an mir so interresant das der Staat alles wissen will von mir. Bin ich so wichtig?
Was habe ich zu verbergen? Was ist an meinem Leben so besonders.


Ach und wenn ihr alle Stasi 2.0 ruft müsst ihr ja eine tierische angst haben in den Knast zu kommen sonst wäre dieser ausruf ja ein wenig unwahr oder?

Kommt mal ehrlich wer von euch, die die gegen alles sind, denkt wirklich das ihn der Deutsch Staat in den Knast wirft, verschwinden lässt oder allgemein Nachteile verschafft wenn er ein bisschen nun ja ich sag mal Rebell ist oder sonstige Szenarios.


----------



## Trickmov (1. September 2010)

DirtyOli schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur was ist an mir so interresant das der Staat alles wissen will von mir. Bin ich so wichtig?
> Was habe ich zu verbergen? Was ist an meinem Leben so besonders.
> 
> 
> ...




Es geht mir persönlich aber gar nicht darum, dass ich irgendetwas zu verstecken hätte - es geht darum, dass ich nicht jedem Hinz und Kunz die Möglichkeit einräumen will, meine Daten abzugreifen - und ja, mit einem Funkchip ist das möglich. Es geht gar nicht mal darum, wie gut etwas verschlüsselt ist, letzten Endes wird man alles entschlüsseln können.

Also heißt das für mich, dass dieser neue Personalausweis nichts anderes als so eine Art elektronische Fußfessel ist. Im Gegensatz zu den Handies, bei denen man mehr oder weniger noch selber entscheiden kann, ob man eines besitzt oder es ständig mitführen will, wird es mittelfristig beim Funk-Personalausweis diese Möglichkeit nicht mehr geben - wenn man ihn überall braucht, um Geld zu bekommen, Anträge zu stellen, Gesundheitsleistungen zu beziehen, dann kommt man gar nicht mehr darum herum, ihn ständig mitführen zu müssen.

Also für mich persönlich ist das Resümee klar: Sobald ich 2013 einen neuen brauche, werde ich sofort das Teil in die Mikrowelle schmeißen - ich will nicht mit einer elektronischen Fußfessel rumlaufen. Wenn Du kein Problem damit hast, ok, dann nutze das Teil nur ruhig, aber wenn ich mir mal die Beiträge hier im Forum anschaue, dann bist Du da einer der ganz wenigen.


----------



## serafen (1. September 2010)

... es gibt sogar noch Personen, die haben *"alte" Führerscheine* - da passt der "veraltete" Personalausweis doch perfekt ...



Aber *knapp 30 €* ... Pelzig würd' sagen: "Schnäpple!"


----------



## der blaue blitz (1. September 2010)

Warum hat Deutschland als einziges LAND DER WELT einen Personalausweis 
und alle anderen haben einen Pass???


Von wem sind wir denn das PERSONAL??


Macht euch mal darüber Gedanken!!!


----------



## unterseebotski (1. September 2010)

Könnte man den Chip auch mit einem Blitz aus dem Piezo-Zünder eines Elektro-Feuerzeugs töten?
Chips sind doch so empfindlich...


----------



## neuer101 (1. September 2010)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Könnte man den Chip auch mit einem Blitz aus dem Piezo-Zünder eines Elektro-Feuerzeugs töten?
> Chips sind doch so empfindlich...


Du kommst an den Chip ja nicht dran weil er in der Karte eingearbeitet ist .


----------



## Veriquitas (1. September 2010)

Ich mach mir jetzt einen neuen Ausweis und der mit chip ist mir wurscht den mach ich mir einfach nicht, ganz einfach.


----------



## skankee (2. September 2010)

Viele übertreiben hier ein wenig. 



KennyKiller schrieb:


> Totale Kontrolle


Reden wir hier über einen stinknormalen Personalausweis ? 



KennyKiller schrieb:


> der Staat weiß wo man ist



"Zudem sei die Auslesereichweite konstruktionsbedingt auf wenige Zentimeter beschränkt."
Um zu wissen wo du bist müsste dir den ganzen Tag jemand hinterherlaufen und dir sein RFID-Lesegerät ans Portmonee halten 




KennyKiller schrieb:


> was man gerade macht, was man einkauft usw...


Ein Privatdedektiv kann das rausfinden, aber woher soll der Perso wissen was du machst und was du einkaufst ?




KennyKiller schrieb:


> Das geht einfach zuweit,  hoffe mal das wird sich nicht durchsetzen und in 2 Jahren werden die  Scheißteile wieder abgeschafft



Das erinnert mich an Leser der Bildzeizung ( soll keine Beleidigung sein ).Hast du dich mal genauer darüber informiert( z.B. hier ) was da für Daten gespeichert werden und wofür der neue Perso genutzt werden kann? Ich denke nicht. Aber trotzdem wollen dass er abgeschafft wird


----------



## Veriquitas (2. September 2010)

Was heißt überteiben man weiß nicht genau was man damit anstellen kann, das sind alles Vermutungen aber die reichen schon. Deswegen keiner ist gezwungen sich den Ausweis zu machen, dich wird dafür keiner in den Knast stecken oder du wirst keine nachteile dadurch haben das du keinen up to date Ausweis hast. Du bekommst mit einem abgelaufenen Ausweis in Deutschland alles, da achtet niemand drauf.


----------



## DaStash (2. September 2010)

Ich habe gelesen das man den chip mit einem Hammer bearbeiten soll. Man sollte natürlich etwas über und unter den Perso legen damit dieser keine direkten Schläge abbekommt.

MfG


----------



## riedochs (2. September 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen das man den chip mit einem Hammer bearbeiten soll. Man sollte natürlich etwas über und unter den Perso legen damit dieser keine direkten Schläge abbekommt.
> 
> MfG



Bevor du damit den RFID zerstörst ist der Ausweis beschädigt. 
Eher sowas verwenden: RFID-Zapper - 22C3.

Ich brauch zum Glück erst 2019 einen neuen Ausweis, allerdings sollte ich noch eine Reisepass beantragen.


----------



## DaStash (2. September 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich brauch zum Glück erst 2019 einen neuen Ausweis, allerdings sollte ich noch eine Reisepass beantragen.


Würde ich auch ehe rbevorzugen. 

Mal eine andere Sache. Ich habe gehört das einem der Eintritt in die USA nur dann erlaubt wird, wenn die Daten von dem RFID chip gelesen werden können. In Europa ist die Gesetzlag3e diesbezüglich ja ander, da gilt der Ausweis an sich als alleiniges Identifizierungsmerkmal.

Kann das jemand bestätigen?

MfG


----------



## riedochs (2. September 2010)

Für Dummland brauchst du einen Reisepass. Wenn in deinem Reisepass allerdings Stempel von Feindnationen sind solltest du dir die Einreise mit diesem überlegen.


----------



## DOTL (2. September 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Sache. Ich habe gehört das einem der Eintritt in die USA nur dann erlaubt wird, wenn die Daten von dem RFID chip gelesen werden können. In Europa ist die Gesetzlag3e diesbezüglich ja ander, da gilt der Ausweis an sich als alleiniges Identifizierungsmerkmal.
> 
> Kann das jemand bestätigen?
> 
> MfG



Nein. 
Für die USA brauchst du, wie für fast alle anderen Länder außerhalb der EU, einen noch mindestens 6 Monate gültigen Reisepass. Dieser muss lediglich maschinenlesbar sein, der RFID Chip ist nicht notwendig. Allerdings erleichtert der RFID Chip den Behörden die Verwaltung, zudem sind solche Ausweise fäschlungssicherer als die älteren, rein maschinenlesbaren Pässe.
Maschinenlesbar sind alle Pässe, die eine bestimmte Zahlenkodierung am unteren Rand vorweisen. Jenes gilt auch für weitere Dokumente wie z.B. ein Visum. Du kommst also auch noch mit einem etwas älteren, nicht RFID-lesbaren Ausweis in die Staaten.


----------



## Jan565 (2. September 2010)

Also in meinen Augen macht der neue Perso keinen Sinn, genauso das mit dem Führerschein, dass man den bald alle 15 Jahre beantragen muss. Das ist alles Geld Schneiderei. Die CDU hat vor beim Wahlkampf letztes Jahr gesagt wir senken die Steuern, wo denn? Alles wird teurer. Jetzt muss man für den Perso 32€ blechen und für was? Damit man einen "sicheren" Ausweit hat. 100% Fältschungssicher gibt es nicht, dass sollte wohl jedem klar sein.


----------

